# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  chicago by night ooc

## bramblefoot

please put your character links over here

----------


## amanamana

Albert "Al" Streete, Caitiff from the British Guyana, veteran of the Commonwealth troops in the British Army will speak in blue.

*Spoiler: Image*
Show




Cheers.

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Shasha Dacomov/Peter Malinko. I'll be taking *Purple*

----------


## jolinaxas

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2710747

Lucrezia Puttanesca will take grey.

*Spoiler: Image*
Show

----------


## Heavenblade

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2710497

Chuck emmerstone will use Red because Im basic like that.

----------


## amanamana

Aren't we waiting on Heavenblade to make Chuck's presentation?

----------


## GentlemanVoodoo

Are there specific trinkets  being presented? Or do we make up something?

----------


## bramblefoot

you make up something.

fyi, if i leave it open-ended, that is your cue to be creative

----------


## amanamana

Just wanted to fill Albert's blood pool before leaving, as I had no idea how many blood points he had at this first night.

Cheers.

----------


## bramblefoot

everyone starts at full.

----------


## bramblefoot

remember to add rollv to the dice mod or it rolls them together

----------


## amanamana

> everyone starts at full.


Well... Forget everything about feeding, then.  :Small Big Grin:  He likely dismissed the blood doll, even if he mentioned something about the poems before leaving, because he may be pessimistic, but he is usually not rude.

Cheers.

----------


## amanamana

Hey, I messed up the code in the dice rolls in the IC, so I'll roll in here.

*Spoiler: Dice Rolls*
Show

Dexterity 4 + Celerity 1 (assuming the extra dice for Dexterity rolls also work here, but I'm away from books) + Stealth 1:

(6d10)[*34*]



EDIT: Goddammit, I forgot to display individual dice results. I'll roll in the next post.

----------


## bramblefoot

lemme help you

(6d10)[*10*][*4*][*7*][*4*][*10*][*9*](44)

----------


## amanamana

> lemme help you
> 
> [roll0]


Thanks, I'm apparently too tired to think straight.

----------


## bramblefoot

just doing my civic duty sir or madam or whatever you are

----------


## amanamana

Hey,

  Did the others dropped out of the game? I was considering approaching Lucrezia, to get the ball rolling between players, but I won't do it if the player is out. 

  If it's only GentlemanVoodoo and me now, I'll wait for other opportunity, as Albert would still have no affinity for him.

Cheers.

----------


## bramblefoot

yes lucrezia dropped out. do you want me to re-recruit?

----------


## amanamana

> (...) do you want me to re-recruit?


No need. Not for me, at least. It's just usually cool to interact with the other PCs, I think. Lucrezia was the one that had already interacted with Albert at the presentation, so it would be easier. 

If a similar situation presents itself with Shasha/Peter, I'll probably try. But the persona he presents to the others likely makes Albert nervous. Albert is more of an introvert, as I see it. Lucrezia was more laid back, but Peter is more pompous and tries to show himself as someone that is fully integrated in vampiric society (the truth of it illudes Albert, who would not have even heard of his actual clan). As an outcast, Albert is likely intimidated by his behavior. He would have to see Peter screwing up, in a fragile position or in dire straits before he could have any sympathy for him.

Cheers.

----------


## amanamana

I thought this game had died already. Was going to leave a note here saying that I would not come back to check it again and saw your post. Is this a solo game now or what? I don't usually give up on games when the DM is still on board.

Cheers.

----------

